# Amano's Black Background



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Does anybody out there know what Amano uses for his black background in his tanks? i know they sell black ones at my lfs but i am hesistant to buy since they are glossy and Amano's is clearly flat. Any ideas?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

I use mirror backing. I've seen some folks comment on the downside to mirror backs, but to mee it's been all upside. I get a piece of thin mirrored glass from a local glass shop cut to size to fit in between the top and bottom frames on the outside of the tank. The frames support the mirror and I simply add a small peice of clear packing tape to hold it in place. To me the benefits are:

1. Light is diffused around the tank better
2. The tank has more depth
3. It looks like double the plants and double the fish

The ONLY downside I have ever had was with some male African Cichlids stressing over their reflections, but they figure it out eventually and then ignore themselves. It's a great look, try it! It also does not cost more (if at all) than that shiny black paper backing.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here's something I saw a while back. It might be useful.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/6672/cid/2870


----------



## Dan (Aug 6, 2005)

If you are just setting a tank up, I would reccomend using a flat black spraypaint on the outside of the back of the tank. It takes no time at all and you get a nice looking finished prduct (after a couple of coats). I have painted the back tanks that have been set up already, using flatblack paint and a roller. It can make more of a mess though. Hope this helps.

Dan


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I just rememered this one. It comes in different heights too.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/Products/KW/backgrounds/Class//T1/F06+0413+0007/EDP/40497/Itemdy00.aspx


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I use a large trash bag and cut it to cover both sides and the back. I then use scotch tape to tape it to the black rim top and bottom of the tank. Occassionally, I have to replace the tape as it dries out.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

I found this really nice background at big Als.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Another option is black felt fabric. It is cheap and you can pick it up at any craft or fabric store. Then just use self sticking velcro.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I got mine at an arts and crafts store. It`s vinyl for lettering vehicles, signs etc.... It comes in every color imaginable, high gloss, flat, 2 tones.......Just stick it to the back of the tank and push out the air bubbles. It stays where you put it, water proof and easy remove and change when you get sick of the same colour.(unlike spray paint.)


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

He uses what brad has described. It's a black vinyl sticker. A good way to stick it on is to use a *1*(soap)*:10*(water) solution of soapy water. You apply the solution and stick the backing on. The solution prevents the sticker from sticking and gives you time to work on it and push out whatever air bubbles have been trapped. When you're satisfied, just leave it to dry and the sticker will stick.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Left C said:


> Here's something I saw a while back. It might be useful.
> 
> http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/6672/cid/2870


Not bad. Seems like it would work better for an african ciclid tank, or someone who uses a lot of rocks in the 'scape.


----------



## Mookka (Aug 29, 2005)

*thanks!*

Thanks everyone

on a similar subject lemme just say WOOT! first 2 page thread


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm in the process of getting stuff together for my new tank. I painted the back with acrylic craft paint from WalMart using a 3" foam roller. With 3 thin coats it's completely opaque. The bonus is that it'll stay as long as I like it but if I change my mind I can always scrape it off with a razor blade in less than 5 minutes.


----------

